# For what are you grateful?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

It may seem cheesy to list the things for which you are grateful, but studies show it makes people happier, especially when they do it about once a week. It doesn't matter if it's repetitious, small, large, etc., so long as you feel and believe it. So, have at it:

- I'm grateful for my education and educational opportunities
- I'm grateful for having a healthy body
- I'm grateful that I am able to exercise consistently without injuries or bodily pains
- I'm grateful there are methods of which I can made use to improve my mental health
- I'm grateful to those who study and implement such ideas for my use
- I'm grateful that such people get paid for being so helpful
- I'm grateful for being able to access so much information, music, discussions, interesting ideas, book recommendations, etc., online
- I'm grateful for having food to eat, a roof over my head, electricity, plumbing, etc.
- I'm grateful for instant messaging. I don't have to use snail mail or telegrams or other old fashion means of communication
- I'm grateful to have religious freedom
- I'm grateful that I can hold, for the most part, unpopular views without being seriously persecuted for them
- I'm grateful that I live in a nice neighborhood with low crime
- I'm grateful that I have access and can afford a gym
- I'm grateful there are people willing to take my mental health issues seriously and provide me with help
- I'm grateful I don't live in a war zone or have to serve in the military
- I'm grateful that, despite my mental health problems, I _still_ have potential and opportunities to start a career 
- I'm grateful that, so long as I change my irrational thinking patterns, that I'll have the opportunity to continue pursuing my life goals, even if I end up falling short of my ideals


----------



## crystalvibes (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm grateful for my family. 
I'm grateful for the fact that i do not need to worry about money
I'm grateful for bottled water
I'm grateful for access to nutritious food
I'm grateful for my wonderful bedroom that has a big screen tv and internet access 
I'm grateful for my king size bed, when 60 percent of the world lives in poverty. 
I'm grateful I live in America. 
I'm grateful for my freedom and for the freedom of speech act


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-I'm grateful for my dog
- I'm grateful for all the books there are to read
- I'm grateful for video games
- I'm grateful for movies
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for meditation


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

- I'm grateful for my supportive family
- I'm grateful for having a good health
- I'm grateful for not being poor.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*My Determination*

I'm not hopeful
nothing is stable

everything will become more negative. not the other way

I am a consumer I never wanted to be. I enjoyed earning a living

now a useless eater.

Why such a religious thread?

I selectively pluck at opportunities. I strongly avoid the overadvertised

I await grandscale failure of humanity. I expect chaos.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to try this, one of my mentors does this, at the end of the day she writes in her appreciation journal everything she's grateful for which in turn puts some perspective on the problems in her life so...that being said,

I am appreciative of the fact that:

1) I have a pretty damn good paying job.
2) I have a loving mother
3) I am of age to make my own decisions
4) I am pretty attractive 
5) I am educated


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

1. I am healthy
2. I have a great family
3. i have a wonderful therapist
4. my anxiety is alot better
5. i have the strength to go look for a job
6. my friends
7. my cat 
thats all i can think of at this moment


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Health
Career 
Family
The few friends I have
Financially well off


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i would say health, but I don't have the best psychological health, and that is definitely something that holds me back in everyday life

i guess I'm grateful for my physical health...

I'm mostly grateful for having a close brother who is almost like a best friend and financially supportive parents

im grateful for having the internet lol no joke!


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm grateful I have a roof over my head
I'm grateful I have food
I'm grateful I'm healthy
I'm grateful I have Internet access
I'm grateful for CBT 
I'm grateful for my phone
I'm grateful for having clothes and shoes
I'm grateful for my sister and my niece and nephew
I'm grateful I have an income
I'm grateful for the progress I've made with my mental health
I'm grateful for the good experiences I've had


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-I'm grateful to those who point out my flaws in a constructive way (not a mean spirited way)
- I'm grateful to those who have pushed my buttons. As unpleasant as such experiences can be, they tell me about important aspects of my conditioning. They tell me what my insecurities are, which leads me to examine their origins
- I'm grateful for philosophy
- I'm grateful for mathematics
- I'm grateful for psychology
- I'm grateful for all the material comforts I take for granted
- I'm grateful for the wisdom of people who are far smarter than me
- I'm grateful to those who have shown me how pathetic and self-defeating my resentment, envy, and other deleterious emotions are
- I'm grateful for all the opportunities I've been given, despite how awful I can be and how much I've squandered them
- I'm grateful to all those who tried to be genuine friends to me over the years, even though I've insulted and rejected them time and again
- I'm grateful that, despite how pathetic, selfish, and awful I can be, there are still people in the world willing to see the good in me


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

- I am thankful for my family
- I'm thankful for my friends
- I'm thankful for my health
- I'm thankful for my brain
- I'm thankful for the roof I have over my head
- I'm thankful for every obstacle that I've had in my way, because they've given me the chance to grow as a human being and make me stronger
- I'm thankful that I was bullied when I was younger, it toughened me up
- I'm thankful that I was heavy as a child. It taught me to never take health for granted and take care of my body in adulthood.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The handful of people who have stood by me the past few years; family, select old friends and newly found ones including quite a few on this forum (even though they may not know it); without them, I shudder to think where I'd be today. :squeeze


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

For having drawn one of the shorter straws genetically, at least I was born in the First World and not destitute.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I am grateful for having someone that loves me for who I am.
I am grateful for experiencing/learning everything I did.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

For what am I grateful?

I am grateful that some people don't end sentences with prepositions.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

^ lol

- I'm grateful to be living in the information age
- I'm grateful I haven't had to experience a natural disaster 
- I'm grateful that my parents supported me through my first degree
- I'm grateful for the academic scholarship I received that paid for most of that degree
- I'm grateful for the other obscure scholarship that helped pay for it as well
- I'm grateful there was a program to pay my hospital bills because I couldn't afford insurance
- I'm grateful for science fiction books
- I'm grateful for fantasy books
- I'm grateful for philosophy books


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm grateful that i have a roof over my head.
I'm grateful for the country i'm living in.
I'm grateful for my siblings and my niece. 
I'm grateful for my dogs.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-I'm grateful I live in a first world country
-I'm grateful I'm physically healthy
-I'm grateful I have a roof over my head
-I'm grateful I have a computer
-I'm grateful I have food to eat
-I'm grateful for the programs available to overcome my mental health issues


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Music, anime, games, fishing, nature.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-I'm grateful for my education
-I'm grateful for my health
-I'm grateful for my physical fitness
-I'm grateful that I don't have a physical disease
-I'm grateful that CBT is working for me
-I'm grateful that I'm starting to stand up for myself more as a result of CBT
-I'm grateful that I've discovered schema therapy
-I'm grateful that I have food to eat, a roof over my head, etc. 
-I'm grateful that I had my dog as a pet for all these years, even though I'll be having him put to sleep in a few days
-I'm grateful that I've been granted extra time to work out my mental health issues and figure out my next step in life
- I'm grateful that the computer I built is still running after the past four years
- I'm grateful for all the conveniences I have: refrigerator, microwave, etc. 
- I'm grateful for the wisdom I've learned from Buddhism and other philosophies


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Music, internet, comics, games, tv, media in general... basically the entertainment and expression outlets of nowadays really... the internet...
Apart from that I guess I'm also glad to be what I believe to be enlightened and logical more or less, I'm glad to be what I consider moderately attractive and with good genetics, I'm glad to be asian and I'm glad to be as creative as I am even if I haven't done enough with it... also I suppose while it's also been a cause of my problems in life, I'm grateful for my family...

I'd say I'm grateful for the world in general, but it's really a love-hate relationship...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm extremely lucky to be mixed and have the best of both in a world where all monoracials wish they were something else
I am extremely lucky to have the best support system in the world
I am extremely lucky to have a guiding intuition to lead me in the right direction away from my own ignorance


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

I am grateful to have my genes and my intelligence, and my experience of slums and skyscrapers both, first world and third world countries both. I am grateful for my objectification, and certainly for this high speed internet, and this awesome laptop.


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

-I'm grateful for having a photos of good times
-I'm grateful for being in healthy
-I'm grateful for being able to walk outside and enjoy nature
-I'm grateful for having food
-I'm grateful for having a home 
:squeeze


----------



## JackDaniels (Apr 20, 2015)

I am grateful because of the existence of jack Daniels!


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for video games
- I'm grateful to have food to eat and a roof over my head
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for the good memories I have of my late dog
- I'm grateful for the internet and all the interesting people with whom I can interact
- I'm grateful for fantasy and science fiction books
- I'm grateful for having access to a gym
- I'm grateful that I'm able to jog without pain or injury
- I'm grateful for all the great hiking trails around where I live
- I'm grateful for meditation
- I'm grateful for my ipod, computer, television, etc. 
- I'm grateful that I have so much more to learn
- I'm grateful I have so many more things to master


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for the positive effects of exercise
- I'm grateful for the interesting people with whom I communicate online
- I'm grateful for all the interesting books to read
- I'm grateful I have a roof over my head, food to eat, etc.
- I'm grateful I have no serious physical illness
- I'm grateful for having an internet connection
- I'm grateful I don't have to fight in a war
- I'm grateful for the opportunities I have
- I'm grateful for living in a developed country
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful for the various conveniences I have


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

grandma
house
internet
books
cats


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm grateful that I have food and shelter
I'm grateful for the good times I've had
I'm grateful for my sister and that her and her kids are ok
I'm grateful my friends are doing well (wish I could hang with them more)
I'm grateful I have an income
I'm grateful I have Internet 
I'm grateful I can wash my clothes, brush my teeth, shave, shower
I'm grateful I have some privacy
I'm grateful for the dogs I've had
I'm grateful for all the years of skateboarding I got to do 
I'm grateful for my guitar
I'm grateful for my health
I'm grateful to be off benzos and not drinking or doing any drugs


----------



## kaspenpiedad (Feb 10, 2015)

books
my boyfriend
my siblings
my health
rainy days
people that aren't a-holes


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm grateful for having parents,siblings,home,laptop,internet,going to school,food, dog,get to drink water.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm most grateful for my kids...that they're healthy, smart, normal, and for the most part, happy, and they have all their needs and most of their wants met.

For my dad. He's always, always been there for me, through everything.

For my gf. She's the absolute best. She's an amazing woman and I'm lucky to even know her, to have her as a best friend.

For the roof over my head. I haven't always been so blessed.

For my meds lmao.

For my resilience, I guess. I've been through all nine circles of hell and back, and somehow I'm still breathing in and out. I'm still here. Though I'm not always thankful really for that.

I'm grateful for having the time I had with my ex-gf. Even though she broke my heart in such a way that no other human being will ever be able to hurt me like that, ever again, and I'm never, ever going to be the same again. I will forever be a little messed up, a little out-of-touch, very untrusting of others to such a degree I could never have even imagined, and I will always carry this sorrow around in my heart, it will never go away, ever. It may sound cheesy, but I really am grateful "for our little infinity. I wouldn't trade it for the world. She gave me a forever within the numbered days". -- John Green


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm grateful for my health
I'm grateful for my health insurance
I'm grateful for my parents being complex, thinking people
I'm grateful for my parents caring for me as best as they know how
I'm grateful for my sense of motivation in life
I'm grateful for those who have made me feel loved
- the kids who took me in instead of just copying my homework
- the eighth grade teacher who encouraged me despite my guardedness
- anyone who ever changed their mind about me


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

That I still have a car that works
That I still have a job
That I have some people that will let me use them as a reference
Not on the street (yet, lol)
Haven't lost my teeth yet, lol
Family members, I guess, even if we clash sometimes
People that help me out or try to


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Don't want be a parrot here but I doubt I saw air conditioning on the list with my legendary skim reading radar skills >_> (which are probably pretty bad LOL). So yeah grateful for air conditioning, refrigeration, freezers for ice cream and frozen food (not precooked things just food in general that needs to be cooked), ice in my cup, a cold drink. I'm just liking cold stuff a lot right now, so grateful for the power of wind and water possibly in the modern sense of manipulated energy to use for such conveniences, in the marvels of modern living for urbane individual. So grateful that I almost made my font blue for this very post, that's pretty damn grateful ****ing Lich and/or Wraith mode @[email protected]


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for healthy food
- I'm grateful for protein, fish oil, and vitamin D supplements
- I'm grateful that my computer is still running
- I'm grateful for my gaming headphones
- I'm grateful for my running shoes
- I'm grateful for living in a first world country
- I'm grateful for my internet connection
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful that listing things for which I'm grateful can make me happier
- I'm grateful for having a roof over my head, food to eat, etc. 
- I'm grateful for science fiction and fantasy books
- I'm grateful that I have a car
- I'm grateful that I'm healthy enough to exercise regularly
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful for runner's high
- I'm grateful for modders who mod for free
- I'm grateful for google maps and other applications that make my life easier
- I'm grateful for living in a low-crime neighborhood
- I'm grateful for rainy days because they make jogging and walking much more enjoyable


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Family, flowers, music, cats, games, books, pizza


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm grateful for shelter, food and clothing
I'm grateful for my sister
I'm grateful for my health
I'm grateful for my income 
I'm grateful for my phone and Internet
I'm grateful for my friends even though I don't see them much
I'm grateful for my guitar
I'm grateful for CBT
I'm grateful for God 
I'm grateful for my education


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I lost sight of what I was grateful for..

1 I am grateful for the people who have believed in me enough to give me chances and opportunities to make something for myself;
2 I am grateful for a God and having faith in the unknown even in the midst of dire depression;
3 I am grateful for the unknown and paving my own way;
4 I am grateful for the return to being a person who values others based on their inherent goodness
5 I am grateful that I quit birth control pill before it completely ruined my life
6 I am grateful for persistent men.

No matter how shy I can be, that they will take the initiative. I am very grateful for that.

7 I am grateful for focusing on what's relevant in life and learning to block out the "excess"


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a car. 

That's literally it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

From where I am seating on my desk, I have a decent view of the city's skyline when I look out the window. And a nice semi full moon currently above.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for how much fun bike riding is
- I'm grateful for the hiking trails around where I live
- I'm grateful I'm not homeless
- I'm grateful for my health
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful that I can exercise without pain
- I'm grateful for all the means available with which to overcome SA
- I'm grateful that I have food to eat, various conveniences, etc. 
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for having access to a gym
- I'm grateful that my computer is still running
- I'm grateful for living close to ski resorts
- I'm grateful for all the exciting things I got to experience in my life
- I'm grateful for meditation, even though I don't do it nearly as much as I need to
- I'm grateful that I still have opportunities despite squandering so many of them due to SA and depression
- I'm grateful that I'm alive during the time period I am
- I'm grateful for the knowledge that allows health care workers to improve and extend our lives
- I'm grateful for the wisdom that's been provided to me by people wiser than me, despite not always heeding it
- I'm grateful that I'm in good physical shape


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

- That I got a free blood test
- That I had the opportunity to study what I did in college - I learned such valuable info that has allowed me to help myself so much
- That I didn't get reprimanded today, lol, and instead got a push I probably needed


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Meine familie. I'll always be grateful even when what comes out from my mouth say otherwise.

I have friends.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

i'm grateful for my daughter and her father, and the ability to love them with all of my heart. i'm grateful for the rest of our families, for our health, for the roof over our heads. i'm grateful to have choices and freedom. i'm grateful for netflix and wifi. and food.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm grateful for having a place to live and food and some people who care about me and Internet and having had good times and my health and CBT and not drinking and God.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Literally nothing


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

My courage, willpower and work ethic.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for my health
- I'm grateful I'm not homeless
- I'm grateful for being physically fit
- I'm grateful that there are programs and meds available to address my mental health problems
- I'm grateful for all the entertainment available to me
- I'm grateful for living in a first world country
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for living in the information age
- I'm grateful for having internet access
- I'm grateful for having a gaming computer
- I'm grateful for all the wonderful hiking trails around where I live
- I'm grateful for the other various conveniences I have
- I'm grateful for how good exercise makes me feel
- I'm grateful for living in a low-crime neighborhood
- I'm grateful for never having to have starved
- I'm grateful for not living in a war zone
- I'm grateful for not having to fight in a war
- I'm grateful for not having to deal with religious fanatics 
- I'm grateful for my college education
- I'm grateful for having an above average IQ
- I'm grateful for the people willing to support and encourage me in overcoming my mental health problems
- I'm grateful for all the other many people who've made my life easier through their hard work and sacrifices


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

- Health
- Where I live
- I have enough food
- I'm happy


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

That regardless of everything currently, I'm struggling with I'm

-Still alive
-Still sane
-Not Committed suicide
-Have a supportive family(_I so owe them_)
-Still having some optimism, but I wonder how
long that will last.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My girlfriend
My parents and all their help
My pets
Not being blind
Having the use of both my hands
Having time to work on my dreams


----------



## jk90 (May 17, 2015)

I'm greatful for:

-My dog
-My family despite our troubles
-Having a safe, warm place to sleep at night
-My phone and tablet
-My potential


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for my health, food, and shelter 
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for philosophy
- I'm grateful for being physically fit
- I'm grateful for living in a first world country
- I'm grateful for living in a low-crime neighborhood
- I'm grateful for being alive
- I'm grateful for where I live
- I'm grateful for The Witcher 3 and the great work and care CD Projekt Red put into it
- I'm grateful for having an internet connection
- I'm grateful for living in the information age
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for never having had to starve
- I'm grateful that my computer is still running and can run The Witcher 3
- I'm grateful for how good exercise makes me feel
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful for all the great hiking trails around where I live
- I'm grateful for not living in a war zone
- I'm grateful for not having to fight in a war
- I'm grateful for not having to deal with religious fanatics
- I'm grateful for the exciting things I've done in my life
- I'm grateful that I was able to travel to the places I traveled to
- I'm grateful for positive psychology
- I'm grateful for the wisdom of people much wiser than me
- I'm grateful for my car
- I'm grateful for my bike
- I'm grateful for good running shoes
- I'm grateful for having access to a gym
- I'm grateful for my gaming headphones
- I'm grateful for my opportunities


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm grateful that I'm alive in the 21st century and not any of the ****ty ones before it.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful to be alive
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for how good exercise makes me feel
- I'm grateful I'm not homeless
- I'm grateful for living in a first world country
- I'm grateful for my opportunities
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful for the conveniences I have
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for my health


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

For still being here despite how many days I feel like giving up


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

-I live in the United States
-I have a job
-I graduated high school
-I'm starting college in the fall
-My cats


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I am grateful for Lana Del Rey. 
Easy to keep, no pain of us letting each other go. No need for either of us to be seperated, she doesn't cause me pain, but relaxes and helps me. She is literally my God and I am the cult leader. Everything else brings me pain. :/


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Music
Video Games
Internet
Being born in and living in London and the UK.
Going to university.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I know it might seem a little materialistic but I just adore this new backpack I got with kitties in glasses. I just think it is one of the best items I own and I am so grateful my parents bought it for me. ;__;


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

Im grateful for my family


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

That I have some friends who I can rely on to be the one to talk more when I'm with them. I'd just have to listen, ask questions, or nod to the topic at hand.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-I'm grateful for having food and shelter
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for the awesomeness that is The Witcher 3
- I'm grateful for my computer and online connection
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful for logic, math, philosophy, etc. 
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for all the people who've helped or tried to help me along the way
- I'm grateful for my opportunities
- I'm grateful that I live in a low crime neighborhood
- I'm grateful for all the great hiking trails around where I live


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

My new job. I finally get to use my brain again. 


Working at a company for 9 months out of circumstance i.e redundancy in order to get by pay the bills. Haven't used my brain once at the company in all that time at the job.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so grateful for the few friends that I have because they are a huge support base for me.
I am so grateful for a sense of humor.
I am so grateful for peaceful summer nights.
I am so grateful for the men who make an effort to approach me.
I am so grateful for weekend trips.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

EMPx said:


> My new job. I finally get to use my brain again.
> 
> Working at a company for 9 months out of circumstance i.e redundancy in order to get by pay the bills. Haven't used my brain once at the company in all that time at the job.


Feels nice, eh?

Currently in a no-brainer job trying to find every opportunity to learn something new 

Trials and tribulations in your 20s :serious:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm very grateful for having a comfortable life, medication that works, my friends that understand and support me, my family and lots and lots of books.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I am very grateful for parents who love me a great deal, surviving the ups & downs with my boyfriend, a well paying job & a fantastic boss after so many crap ones, being able to travel/see the world, being healthy and able bodied, the roof over my head and a hassle free car, being able to afford food and clothes...the list goes on. There is just so much in this world that we take for granted when there are literally millions living on a tenth of my daily food intake......I'm so happy to be alive 

P.S I also love living in the most beautiful place on earth Aotearoa ! After travelling to Europe, I can really appreciate the space and dynamic landscape over here. 4.5 million people across two large islands, we're so lucky <3


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Not have any major health issues
Being born in this age where I wouldn't die because I was drafted into the millitary, sent to a Golag camp, or from some kind of disease breakout.
Hypothetically other things can always be worse for me, but that's true for anyone, and I'm not particularly grateful for something I'm not content with, nor am I grateful for something I have accomplished on my own, so those are the only two things I could name


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

My mom, my kitty, my parents' willingness to help, family, the bond with my nieces and nephews, friends.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm grateful to have running hot/cold , CLEAN water, and all the basic necessities to survive. I'm grateful there is a public library which I can use the intrenet for free. I'm grateful that I have my own car. I'm grateful that besides my anxiety/mental issues. I'm healthy. I have a working brain, two eyes that work, two ears that hear, a nose, and a mouth. I'm grateful that my parents are still together. I'm grateful that despite my idiocy and stupid stuff I got involved with last semester, God was merciful, and I still graduated college. I'm grateful for my brother. I'm grateful that I still have good, close friends that stuck with me despite my negativity and my bitterness. I'm grateful that I have my own laptop. I'm grateful that I have my own room. More to come.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful for living in a first world country
- I'm grateful for being in good shape
- I'm grateful for having a roof over my head, food to eat, etc. 
- I'm grateful for my car
- I'm grateful that my computer is still running
- I'm grateful for my health
- I'm grateful for CBT
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for certain medications that help me enjoy life more
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful for having an internet connection
- I'm grateful for my privacy
- I'm grateful for having a gym membership


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- I'm grateful I'm not homeless
- I'm grateful for music and my ipod
- I'm grateful for my opportunities
- I'm grateful for CBT, medication, and exercise
- I'm grateful for my favorite books
- I'm grateful for my computer and internet connection
- I'm grateful for my education
- I'm grateful to be living in a first world country
- I'm grateful for video games
- I'm grateful to have a car


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm grateful internet exists. If it wans't for internet, i would have been dead by now.

Internet provides socializing, being able to be myself, valuable information I can't get otherwise (you can't get in a library and do a google search through all the books). It also provides entertainment: music, games, movies. It almost provides everything for me. Yeah at the moment I spend almost all my free time on the pc.

Oh yeah, and I'm also grateful I have the basic needs like a shelter and food, though not really, those alone aren't enough to provide enough reasons to live, honestly.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm grateful for what I have: friends, family, my appearance and a lot of stuff like my tablet, cell phone, TV, DVD player, video games, etc.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im thankful for having food. roof over my head, pets, entertainment, free education, a few good friends, being alive.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm grateful for my cat. I'm grateful I have a nice place to live. I'm grateful for my health. I'm grateful for a job. I'm grateful for my family. This is a good exercise. Sometimes I get so down, but I'm so lucky. I have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm grateful for being perceptive, mindful and discerning which is not very common in most people.


----------

